# Payphone



## jumpdawg (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 9, 2017)

Nor will they know the joy of getting a bunch of other people's germs! Can you imagine how filthy those phones must've been?!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 9, 2017)

[h=1]Why Your Cellphone Has More Bacteria Than a Toilet Seat[/h]
*CLICK HERE*


----------

